# Should I buy a drysuit?



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I have an opportunity to buy a newer (used one season) NRS drysuit for about 1/2 of retail. I stay away from early/late season water because I don't do well with the cold so I would be upping my game a bit. What should I be looking for when I go to look at it? Torn Gaskets, urine smell, floating turds. Anything else???

Also, should I consider good splash gear before I get into a full dry setup? I have never owned either. 

Thanks!


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Make sure the seam tape is intact throughout. Pay close attention to the feet, and crotch areas. Doing a pressure test would be the best indicator for any leak issues.


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

Yes, a drysuit is important for paddling in the shoulder seasons, but I think that you are going to be disappointed with a used drysuit, especially an off-brand like NRS. You should make every possible effort to get a new one. If you just can't afford it, I would suggest getting a good dry top before getting a questionable drysuit.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

Get a drysuit! I used to miss half the year because I thought it was cold, now it's a year-round activity.

A warm day in January is a great day for boating if you have a drysuit.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

If you don't have either splash gear or a dry suit, I heartily suggest going with splash gear first. Splash gear is much more versatile and will still extend your season quite a bit into the spring and fall. When you get slammed by a thunderstorm on the Ark it'll be really good to have, and easier to put on when the sky gets dark and you see the weather moving in. 

If you don't have them already, booties are a really good accessory. I've picked them up used from outfitters for just a few bucks for a pair. Soak in a very mild bleach solution overnight and they'll be fine.

-AH


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Get it! go get some. IMHO, nothing is as refreshing freezing cold water on your face as you blast a wave in a cozy dry suit. 

Just the thought and I'm headed to rodeo hole to get me some. It was o so sweet a couple days ago.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

GEt good splash gear first. Decent pants and top. Lot of folks out here swear you have to have a dry suit. They sure are nice, but I have a drysuit, dry top, dry pants and splash gear and 98% of the time I go with splash pants and splash top. Way prefer the versatility of having only tops or bottoms on at any given time. Again they are nice but Get good splash gear, when it’s not just ass cold it’s the way to go.
Now there’s gonna be a lot of folks on here tell you dress for the swim and that’s true, been a guide almost 30 years and bet 90% of new guides spend the first couple of years without a dry suit, and just splash gear.

It’s gonna be warm we’re you are last year on the gorge at high water didn’t wear drysuit once, wore splash pants a lot in the spring. Give me a holler gonna be down in Canon soon let’s go do some boating.


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Here is a thought. A good dry top, NRS neoprene 1.5 bottoms. I'm warm with this set up when I'm in the water, but I'm never swimming more than a few minutes. Plus, the neoprene provides some protection against shallow creek bottoms and rocks. If your playboating, then a top is all you probably need. I have a drysuit only because I love sea kayaking, and it provides longer term protection against hypothermia should you be in the water for an extended period of time, like way out from the shoreline. Just a few personal thoughts for my choices.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Get whatever you can afford now and then look for a good deal on better gear. I did not own a drysuit for many years (20?) and then purchased a used Kokatat GMER. Best purchase I have ever made except for my super puma in whitewater gear. You do not wear a drysuit solely to stay dry and warm. You wear a drysuit on class IV(+) so that you can help effect a rescue. If you are a class III boater, by all means, skip the drysuit and just get a dry/semidry top and splash or dry pants. I made a lot of years wearing a 3/2 or 3/4 surfing wetsuit under my splash pants and drytop in cold weather. The surfing wetsuit is not ideal, as the arms are more constricted and you have to pee in your suit (well... you don't have to ) Found my GMER 1 yr old in CA via craigslist. I pressure tested it by putting plastic cups in the wrist gaskets (held on with Voile Straps) and making a yogurt container with a hose fitting (local hardware store). turn suit inside out, fit cups and containers, attach hose and fill with water. The suit will darken where there are leaks. Still use this setup yearly to test my suit.


----------



## eyeboat (Feb 7, 2017)

If you get a drysuit deal, can always send to manufacturer for rehab.I have had good service with a NRS one. Have also used hydroskin, splash gear and wet suits. If cold water or longer time in water, the drysuit is no doubt in my mind the best for safety.I have been in the water with all the above. bb


----------



## MountainmanPete (Jun 7, 2014)

I think I’m gonna lean towards splash pants and jacket. Now the big question: what should I get? Everything on Amazon is nearly sold out of men’s large. Which manufacturer should I go with? 

Thanks!


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

Are you a kayaker or a rafter? A dry suit is far more useful in my opinion to a kayaker. I rarely get cold rafting, but after a few hours kayaking I almost always got chilled when I only had a semi-dry. In a dry suit I stay toasty all day. 

Although I guess it also depends on how much you surf/play and how big your boat is. If you're taking a creek boat straight down class III it'll be less important than if you're taking a playboat down class IV and playing in every feature along the way.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

For me when it comes to splash pants I’ve always just used nrs pants. Not a big fan of nrs outer wear but the pants have always held up for me. Look at the sale page on immersion research site. I have gotten some really good deals there and in there basement section. Austin kayak, outdoor play, and even rei garage sometimes has ok deals. Tops go kokotat, immersion research, stohlquist all good brands, I absolutely love my IR semi dry shorty top had it probably 10 years. I personally stay away from level6 and bomber gear.


----------



## Cookie (Mar 5, 2011)

Get a drysuit for sure. Even a used drysuit with a couple minor leaks is way better than splash gear if you swim. Use it for a while and decide if you like it then buy a kokatat when you find one on sale and can afford it. I've never really understood why people spend money on "splash" gear. A good rain jacket and rain pants do the same thing and are way more versatile.


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

*Golden River Sports gear swap*

Just a FYI

These guys are having there gear swap this weekend Apr 21-22, was in there the other day saw a few good dry tops and splash gear people brought in.

I bet you would find a good deal there and support local!

Best of luck


----------



## Dejan Smaic (Jul 22, 2017)

Chiming in again...I guarantee after wearing splash gear, even if you don't swim much, but roll alot, you'll be looking for a dry top.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

All good points, any advice I gave assumed your were rafting not kayaking. The point I don’t ever hear made is drysuit are the bomb IF you SWIM, sweeting your ass off all day just in case just sucks. If you think your gonna be in really cold water for long swims then dry suit isn’t the way to go, but if you think you can get your ass back in the boat in a reasonable amount of time, and your not gonna be stuck out there wet for the next long time then your call. In the world of safety prepare for the worst, But for MOST day trips splash gear is the way to go.


----------



## Chandan (Mar 26, 2018)

Everyone is making this way to complicated. If you have the option to get a drysuit, you should. It is always easier to cool off than it is to warm up.


----------



## spiderguide (Jun 4, 2009)

I upgraded and bought a custom fit Kokatat Icon drysuit for new cozy early spring comfort Class III-IV rafting...keep in mind that the Pro shell gore tex is VERY warm when you're paddling continuous whitewater. The amount of heat generated inside the suit at times is too much for me when fully zipped up...


----------



## semievolved (Nov 12, 2011)

*drysiuit*

i've had the opposite experience of the posters here who prefer splash gear. after using splash gear for years and freezing my arse off for on the GC for 10 days in sleety cold weather in march, i bought a goretex kokotat semi-dry suit (neoprene collar) after that trip. best investment i ever made.
i think because it is more breathable than my IR splash gear, i have found it has a much wider temperature comfort range than the splash gear. i don't think i've used splash gear at all since buying that suit.
in terms of cost, one day on river when you're toasty but you know for sure you would have been freezing without it makes it worth it. getting to camp late afternoon when it's cold and stripping off drysuit and having dry clothes underneath rather than wet, which they always are in big water with splash gear is extremely nice.
makes all the difference in the world. i agree with the posters to get it and do what repairs are necessary. i can't speak to the breathability of the NRS versus goretex though and that is key i think to the overall comfort.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

When responding I was about to give my normal emphatic "YES" to this question that comes up yearly, it seems. But, from the OP's profile, he's a rafter and he also says he doesn't have either splash gear or a drysuit. He's considering getting the drysuit first only because he can get a good deal on one. I think lots of folks posting above may have missed that point.

My experience is that for rafting, the drysuit's great for when it's cold and you're going to get wet early and often. But having splash gear is much more versatile and applicable for all the lighter duty uses (pm thunderstorms, marginal weather, etc.) where a drysuit would be overkill in most conditions from late-May through September in Colorado. And you don't want to open that drysuit zipper to cool off, or peel it down to your waist, while you're on the boat.

If you can get the drysuit _and also get splash gear_, then get them all. If you're limited to either drysuit OR your first set splash gear, get the splash gear first, then get a drysuit later when you can afford it.

As for a splash top, if you can find it, get one that has a neoprene/velcro waist closure in addition to the cuffs and neck. I just replaced my old top with a Level 6 Baffin. A simple pair of splash pants with velcro and neoprene cuffs and waist are great. Outside pockets are nice if you can find gear with them.

Good luck making your decision,

-AH


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Andy H. said:


> When responding I was about to give my normal emphatic "YES" to this question that comes up yearly, it seems. But, from the OP's profile, he's a rafter and he also says he doesn't have either splash gear or a drysuit. He's considering getting the drysuit first only because he can get a good deal on one. I think lots of folks posting above may have missed that point.


Agreed.

NRS suits are retailing at ~$799. I don't know if I'd spend $400, but if I could get into one for ~$300 I'd seriously consider it.

I have a Kokatat GMER. Bought my first one 16 years ago; it delaminated 4 years ago, and Kokatat replaced it under lifetime warranty. If you're paying full boat for a wetsuit, I'd have a hard time not recommending Kokatat--for their fantastic fabric, quality, AND standing behind their product.

I just bought an adult-M GMER for my daughter on eBay for $150. It has ankle gaskets instead of booties, but for $150, I couldn't be picky!!


As for splash gear, I'd recommend avoiding it. It gives you a false sense of security. It really doesn't help keep you warm in the water. Go for a farmer john wetsuit + drytop. If you want to be protected from splashes, wear a rain jacket--where at least you know it's a rain jacket and not immersion protection. (said from my 25 years of experience in NW Montana where the water is never warm....if you live in other climates, YMMV)


----------



## Mayordomo (May 17, 2016)

Depends on your goals. Drysuits are great and limited only by how much, how often and when you boat. They can make experiences quite comfortable and enables you to enjoy rivers when many choose not to boat. Keep in mind quality insulation underneath is fundamental.

Regardless, you need splash gear for so many reasons and the opportunity to use it presents itself on all but the warmest days. Water temp is one thing but the elements must also be contended with. Even on the warmest days, I keep a small day bag at the ready with a few quick pieces.

Drysuit and specifically gasket maintenance is not that difficult. When not in use tuck them into the sleeves and legs and for prolonged storage hit them with some 303 Protectant beforehand, remember, hit the inside of the gaskets as well as the outside. Replacing gaskets is also not that hard even though it may appear daunting, it is as much art as science.

If it is a good buy make it happen. The best accessory for a drysuit is the "relief" zipper making long days on the water quite comfortable.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

If your thinking splash gear consider the Kokatat Dry Pants with the built in booties. They are a great price point and you will keep your feet dry until you go for a real swim. We use them as our shoulder season gear with a dry top that has a neoprene neck gasket. Your still going to take on water if you go in the drink but your dry, happy, and comfortable under normal operating conditions. 

If your going to push you ability levels the safety of a good legit dry suit is well worth the price of admission.


----------



## Unca Walt (Apr 9, 2012)

One other possibility is to look at the new NRS Riptide Splash Jacket and their Freefall Dry Pants with booties - Riptide is semi dry and Freefall will mate with a double tunnel dry or semi dry top... versatility for mebbe less $$. IMHO, booties rule with dry pants and dry suits for warm dry feet - don't buy one without them unless you can add them when budget allows! And remember to leave room for flexible insulating layers - dry gear needs insulation beneath...


----------



## Rivernerd (May 8, 2014)

*Get the Drysuit*

I did spring boating for several years with a wetsuit, fleece and splash gear. Then I finally bought a drysuit, after getting over "sticker shock," which is what it sounds like you are struggling with. The difference is warm vs. cold, "night and day." I am now on my third drysuit in the past 21 years. I have owned Kokatat, NRS and now a custom OS Systems drysuit. I would never go back to splash gear. One of the biggest differences is the ability to keep your feet dry.

You should get 3-4 years of regular use out of a used NRS drysuit. A new Kokatat will give you 4x that number of river days before it's worn out; partly because it is new, and partly because Kokatat drysuits are twice a durable as NRS drysuits. I would buy the used NRS now, replace the gaskets and booties, and plan to buy a new Kokatat in a few years. Kokatat is a better value long term, and their customer service is outstanding.


----------



## skixc (May 16, 2009)

Pete What do you paddle IK, hard shell kayak, sit on top? How hard of whitewater do you run? Do you swim occasionally? Four of us bought drysuits for our first northern canoe trip on the Coppermine River in Nunavut 18 years ago. I am still using that suit. We did not capsize and swim but several in our group did. We lived in those suits for more than half the trip because of tough weather. They came off in the tent at night and went on before we left the tents in the morning. In the 80s I guided for several summers on the Lochsa in Idaho. I used a custom fit bodyglove farmer john wetsuit. It was adequate but I was younger and tougher then. Now that I am well into geezer 2.0 (over 60) cold water is a bit harder to take. The snowmelt rivers in the Rockies are never warm water. A 20 minute serious swim can leave you incapable of self rescue, ie high water/badweather/not enough backup. A wetsuit will not keep you warm during a longer swim when cold water flushes in and out. In a drysuit you survive in comfort. If it is waterproof/breathable you take it off and you are dry except for the bottom of your feet in the socks. If you are not certain of your ability to self rescue in tougher conditions you limit the kinds of trips and timing in the season that you can go. 

When you consider a used drysuit purchase look for these desirable features: relief zipper, socks built in, thigh or sleeve pockets. Stretch the gaskets and look for weather checking. If it is there, one quick or careless entry will rip the gasket. Replacing those yourself is doable but a bit of a chore. A drysuit is a great investment if you want to stretch your season and add a huge level of safety in cold water or weather.


----------



## 49101 (Jul 14, 2015)

If you have a rain jacket and rain pants you have splash gear. It's great for inclement weather, but not ideal for immersion. If you are a class I-II rafter by all means invest in splash gear first. Frankly, it's probably all you'll ever need.
If you plan on getting into more advanced water or spending time paddling wetter craft(kayak, IK, SUP), a drysuit is key. The comment I make most often about my drysuit is that it is worth it's weight in gold. No regrets. 
Buying a used drysuit isn't such a bad idea but don't go into it expecting a fully operational suit. Plan on spending some money on it. Get the nikwax stuff to wash it and send it to one of the companies that do drysuit repair for new gaskets, booties and a pressure test to find and repair small holes. When you get it back you'll have the equivalent of a brand new dry suit and if you bought smart, at a fraction of the cost.
There are other solutions as people pointed out. Neoprene under splash gear is surprisingly effective, same with neoprene and a drytop. I definitely spent time in both those configurations. Neither holds a candle to the drysuit when it comes to all day comfort and ability to layer. I can drive to a put-in wearing thermals and board shorts, slip on my drysuit, paddle while laughing at the freezing cold water, then slip off the drysuit at the takeout and be already dressed in dry comfiness. Priceless.


----------

